# Rims and tires



## Henry Edwards (Nov 10, 2019)

Maximum tire size is 225 40r 18 I have this on my 2017 cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mrflyguy said:


> 1st gen Chevy Cruze turbo
> 
> Anyone running 18” rims on 235/45-18 tires?
> Do you have any issues.
> Rubbing on turns or rubbing on bumps at edge of fender? any handling issues, speedometer off by a lot, gas mileage?


I am. After a few years being lowered it started to rub, but if you are not lowered, the only time I could see an issue is if you slalom race. Speedo is off by 1 and a fraction of a MPH and that can be correct a few ways, a tune being the easiest. As for gas mileage, that went out the window when I joined this forum. If you are concerned about the fender lip, although again, if you are not lowered ..., a fender roller can be had for about $30.00 from China.









Red Hot Cherry Bomb


----------

